# BFI - APR Carbon Fiber Intakes | In-Stock & Ready to Ship!



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

APR Carbon Fiber Intakes in-stock and ready to ship!

The fit and finish on these intakes is second to none - and they install in just minutes, with a couple of tools!



​
Here's the intake installed on our 2015 Audi A3:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

This may be stated somewhere on the actual websites, but the S3 will use this intake as well, correct?

Edit: looked it up, it is. I was being lazy...


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

dang, didn't know these were on sale!


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Does anyone know what the warranty is on these APR intakes?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

jrwamp said:


> This may be stated somewhere on the actual websites, but the S3 will use this intake as well, correct?
> 
> Edit: looked it up, it is. I was being lazy...


:thumbup:



mattchow said:


> dang, didn't know these were on sale!


Only for a few more days!



tekmo said:


> Does anyone know what the warranty is on these APR intakes?


All APR itemsare warranted to be free from defects in the materials and workmanship prior to installation. APR warranty policies can be found here.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Intakes are back in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## PSUguy (Nov 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ​


Is there a sale or are they just back in stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

PSUguy said:


> Is there a sale or are they just back in stock?


No sales at this time; they're just back in stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------

